# 230 Dammy integral



## BT11 (May 12, 2021)

This knife has been on my list of things I've wanted to make for quite a while. Trying to challenge myself when I get time in my shop. Finally finished it off and I'm happy with how it turned out. 
230x53mm, 
240ish layers of 1084/15n20
Killer piece of Ameican redwood burl from a mate in the USA.
2.8mm spine above the heel, tapering down to a thin tip
211 grams

Learnt a lot on how to move steel with this one, which should help me when I eventually decide to make another 

Cheers for looking!


----------



## JayS20 (May 12, 2021)

Hey Brook,
really great work again. My favourite is still the Blue#2 Wrought Integral.
Had you on my list for months but before I pulled the trigger you closed your books. Should you open it again, I'm definitely there. I like your more simple stuff as well as you experimenting and creating some really great pieces. Keep it up!


----------



## big_adventure (May 12, 2021)

I never thought I would see a knife I'd consider too pretty to use, but this one might be.


----------



## Mlan (May 12, 2021)

So nice, you are an absolute legend for this one Brook!


----------



## BT11 (May 12, 2021)

JayS20 said:


> Hey Brook,
> really great work again. My favourite is still the Blue#2 Wrought Integral.
> Had you on my list for months but before I pulled the trigger you closed your books. Should you open it again, I'm definitely there. I like your more simple stuff as well as you experimenting and creating some really great pieces. Keep it up!



Thanks mate! 
I love me some san mai, but felt the need to scratch the dammy itch  
I'm still a ways off opening books sorry. But I feel like this period of making "what I want when I have time" will serve me well as a maker. There's a few other things on my list to get to...


----------



## BT11 (May 12, 2021)

big_adventure said:


> I never thought I would see a knife I'd consider too pretty to use, but this one might be.


Never...all knives should be used


----------



## BT11 (May 12, 2021)

Mlan said:


> So nice, you are an absolute legend for this one Brook!


Appreciate it!


----------



## big_adventure (May 13, 2021)

BT11 said:


> Never...all knives should be used



Oh, I agree - if it were mine, I'd definitely use it, like I use everything else I own. Really amazing work, this is, and man it would be heartrending to have to thin it.


----------



## camperman (May 24, 2021)

Lovely looking knife and the handle looks really comfortable. Great work all round.


----------

